# online comp



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Goodaye everyone. Due to the lack of entries in the online comp, the moderators and I unanimously decided to increase the comp to include the full month so more people would have a chance to fish. We felt this would give them more of a chance to get a suitable day off and good weather tides ect. Davey G was against this and asked for it to be put to a vote. If participation doesn't increase the comp runs the chance of being abolished. We look like having a sponsor of the comp that will donate a prize pack including a paddle, gaff and other goodies which will be given to a random entrant. Participation needs to be increased for this to happen.

So the vote is this;


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I thought of this option and can see both sides of the arguement.

It goes against the initial idea of the competition in that it was originally intended to be based around a single monthly event that had AKFF fishers around the counrty feeling like they were all part of a bigger event.

On the other hand by having it over the whole month it gives everyone a chance to be involved and submit an entry - ironically (being one of the initial contributors for the single day event) my work days/time off almost never coincide with the competition week and so this would be great for me.

I like the concept of the competition and (when we first put the idea forwards) so did a lot of other members. However, as bent said, this hasn't been reflected in the online entries...??

Most long term members of internet forums know that after a while all the relevant and comment worthy topics of discussion inevitably get covered. I think a month long competition could provide another aspect of conversation to keep the "relationship new and exciting  :wink: ".

After all this rabbling I have decided that I will be voting for a month long competition - the prospect of a sponsor, prizes and a year based activity that I can actively be a part of sounds good to me.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd suggest an interstate pairs comp to keep the banter flowing....where two fisho's from different states team up via a draw (although I'm not sure how you'd run a points score etc). Could also incorporate individual honours for monthly best catch.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK.. lets get this straight.

As you know, this is only the 2nd month that the comp has run. After the first month (which ran only over one weekend - 6 + 7 May) it was suggested by other members that the comp period be increased to include a weekend and also a weekday period (so that everyone had the chance to compete). This seemed to be the majority decision and therefore the comp period was extended to 7 days as per the majority wishes.

With the June period, I also had a few PM's from various members suggesting that the comp period be extended due to the 'possibility of bad weather'. I replied to these PM's and advised that we had set up the June period due to 'majority vote' and would see how this period went and if there wasn't a great response then we would put it to another poll amongst members. Anyway, the comp period has run and obviously only 4 entries have come in - which is down on the first month (held over one weekend)

In a PM from Bent yesterday I was advised that the moderators had made the decision to run it over a month long period. My reply to Bent was as follows..

"righto, if that's a group decision then that's fine. Another suggestion -why not start a poll after this comp period had finished to determine what the majority would like to do.

I'll leave it to you guys to decide winners of this months comp and award the prizes etc. Whether you then run a poll to decide a different format or implement the new 'fish of the month' comp is up to you.

Personally i think this defeats the original purpose of the 'competition'. I really feel that the comp period should be something to 'look forward to' each month and give most of us an excuse to get out at that time. However it really is up to the majority to decide.

thanks, Dave"

I don't have any issues with Bent trying to increase entries, but do feel that this new poll basically gives members only one option... He has also advised that I disagreed with the moderators decision. That is not entirely true. My stance is that 'what the majority of members of AKFF decide on should be what happens".

Furthermore, his comments of 'if we don't get more entries then the competition will be abolished', is also against the original concept. He is trying to secure a sponsor (great!) but again this was not the original concept which as Scotty Beefs has said was to hold it over a specific period and to encourage the members to get out together and have a bit of fun... It seems a shame that for the comp to run there 'must' be a sponsor......but if that's what it takes for Bent to allow this to continue then that's fine by me.

Again as I have stated many times I'm happy with the majority decision, and will go with that, but i just wantd to state the facts, as in Bents original post in this thread he had singled me out as being totally against it......which i'm not.

Majority decision on this forum (as always) should be what is implemented.

Thanks. Dave


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I voted against the comp being open 100% of time. Reason, I need some advantage to do well and if nobody else managed to get out fishing and I do, then I am the man! 

The original idea was a set time so when we are out there in the blue, we know other AKFF folks are out there too, even if over the horizon - gives warm fuzzy feelings of belonging. Since the winners only got bragging rights, then it didn't matter if not many made a show. Me, I am not fussed on the comp running all the time, 1 mnth a piece. Mind you, the advantage is that every day I want to go fishing, I can say, "But today is the AKFF comp day.!"

If there are going to be bits and pieces as prizes - like lures with bibs broken off, reels with a few teeth missing on the gears but looks brand new on the outside, and paddles that escaped the factory when it burnt down but at least one end still works - then that totally changes the nature of the comp. Why, we may even get prizes of hooks, or tackle boxes or 2 way radios or fishfinders or yaks or cars to carry yaks or month long holidays in yak resorts. Yup, totally different to what was originally suggested. But, that may be what folks want, so I won't complain, especially if I can win a months holiday in the islands paddling a new yak and fitted out with new fishing gear. Ah, looking at what I catch, no chance. 8)


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I really sympathise with those that are trying to get to get these sorts of events off the ground. Theres so many opinions and its an impossible task to please everyone. I'm happy to go with whatever the powers that be come up with. (_Incidently, my suggestion was for the event to cover 2 weekends, to cater for bad weather_)  - but I can see everyones point of view. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Davey, I will directly quote you here from your PM which I have saved a copy of;

"Personally i think this defeats the original purpose of the 'competition'. I really feel that the comp period should be something to 'look forward to' each month and give most of us an excuse to get out at that time. However it really is up to the majority to decide."

Hence the vote, we are trying to determine what the majority decide.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

3 people have at this point voted no. Does this mean the 'no' vote wins? :lol:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I voted against extending the comp, I also prefer it to be a set period to look forward to. I didn't enter this month's comp (feel bad about that now) simply because I'm a bit slack - I forgot to take a measuring device along when I went fishing.

I liked the original idea but not much interested in the proposed new extended format. Like all fishing comps, for various personal reasons, some you can enter - some you can't.

We effectively have always had a permanent fishing comp with members proudly posting Trip Reports & Catch of The Day with photos of catches earning personal satisfaction & bragging rights. If the comp is to have prizes, all the more reason to leave it set for a designated period when all akff members know that other members are out there vying for comp honours over the same period. Otherwise we're having a 'best fish of the month' comp.

We've only had two goes at the comp so I'd prefer to see the current format run a bit longer to see if there really is a lack of interest in it. So far the pattern has been - run for a longer period gets less entries. Makes the idea of further extending it a bit risky.

I'd be happy to see the comp continue as it is even if it only gets a few entries, it is already achieving one its main goals of providing a topic of conversation. I'm sure with more encouragement & promotion we'd get more entries in future comps especially as we get through the other side of winter.

Anyway, it's a relatively minor issue for this forum & the way it works.

It'll still be good fun, whatever is decided...


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Well as usual for an Ole Fart I made a vote prior to reading what everyone said - based simply on "that sounds like a good idea" to extend it that is. Then after reading what others had written I thought that there is a definate case for a specified period; However, that period should cover lets say 11 days starting on a Saturday and ending on the next again Sunday. Thus including two weekends for those who are tied to weekend trips and the interm weekdays for those of us lucky enough not to have to worry about weekends. Anyway that's my two cents after the fact


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Daveyak said:


> I'm sure with more encouragement & promotion we'd get more entries in future comps especially as we get through the other side of winter.


I think this is a large factor in the success, or lack of, to date as even up here in Bris vegas we've had a few weeks where it was quite difficult to get out on the water, once the cold weather breaks things will no doubt take off.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Don't listen to Gatesy, he can only catch tiddler bream


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

hmmmm - i've been swayed. As Gatesy just said the original idea was for it to be about bragging rights and knowing that your not the only one out on the water fending off the derisive smug glares of stinkboaters (poor simpletons :wink: )...it doesn't matter that only a few people entered last month.

When you think about it it was only the second round and it's winter - things will take a while to get up and going. Also having it over the shortened period does give it the more unique factor and makes it something to look forward to. These things really do outweigh being able to enter all month long.

If i could i would change my vote to No.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Bent: I reckon Gatesy has a point BUT, when Gatesy wins a prize, let him boast but send me the prize gaff or fishing rod or yak or car + yak + holiday.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, as it seems that the numbers have spoken and it will be extended to a month does that stop us from having a comp weekend on occasion? I don't think it does at all. Perhaps we could implement something like a special weekend comp on long weekends where everyone has an equal chance to get out there.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Scott
What about keeping to a seven day period with the weekend being in the middle of that time. eg day1=wed day4=sat etc
maybe this would allow guys who have family commitments on the weekend to perhaps get out during the weekdays as well as hopefully beating the old bugbear of great weather during the week and blowing its arse out on the weekends.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

righto, the poll has been run. what now?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Davey, a kayak shop in Queensland has agreed to sponsor the contest and will be donating a gift voucher to be given to a random entrant. This shop mail orders all over Australia so it isn't an issue if the lucky entrant isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t based near them.

This will be finalised in the next few days prior to next months comp. This will give them naming rights of the comp which is one of the reasons that we wanted to establish the "Mariner Hall of Fame" as a lasting tribute to the man that began this online community. The comp will be conducted over the full month and I will try to implement special comps of a limited duration on National public holidays ect where everyone has equal opportunity to participate and can feel that they are part of an AKFF event irrespective of where they live.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Good to hear you got a sponser 

Cheers


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

BJT, mate I am still chasing a sponsor of the forum such as a yak manufacturer that would donate a boat at the end of the year to be given away to a user. I haven't yet approached anyone but I will do this shortly. Failing this I will chase up some of the tackle companies for a decent outfit to be given away once a year.

I offered the online comp to a few online retailers such as outerlimit and lureworld but they were not interested so when this shop approached me I thought why not. Originally they offered a paddle and a gaff but this would have created problems for non local members picking up their prize so we decided on a monthly giveaway of a gift voucher. I didn't want to charge them too much for the privilege of advertising on the site but felt that since they will get a bit of exposure, a token offering should be made so that the moderators and I can give it away to a random entrant. We felt that if someone wants to advertise on the site, the least they can do is to donate a gift to be used as a prize.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice work organising a sponsor Scott, well done mate.

Just out of curiosity, which kayak shop in QLD? 

Would be nice to know who is supporting the forum, and maybe throw some business there way whenever the need for new gear arises.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Dallas the shop will be announced in the next couple of days. We will also post in the commercial section detailing their offerings. I believe they are based on the Gold Coast and as soon as the information becomes available to me I will post it so all users are aware of who is supporting the forum and hopefully the users will support those who support our online community.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Scott said:


> Dallas the shop will be announced in the next couple of days. We will also post in the commercial section detailing their offerings. I believe they are based on the Gold Coast and as soon as the information becomes available to me I will post it so all users are aware of who is supporting the forum and hopefully the users will support those who support our online community.
> 
> Catch ya Scott


Cool....

Look forward to seeing who our mystery sponsor is.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Scott
I was wondering whether it was feasible to self fund the yak prize ourselves.I notice we have 411 registered members and if even half of us donated $10 each that would give us around two grand to buy something with.Maybe a deal could be worked with the sponsor to match dollar for dollar even.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Dave, if it comes to that we could do something like that. Given the exposure that a yak distributor could achieve on this site through advertising, hopefully it will not be necessary.

Catch ya Scott


----------

